# HiFonics Jupiter Series VII 4ch ZED us made classic



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

HIFONICS JUPITER VII 4 CHANNEL ZED MADE CLASSIC USA - eBay (item 320670089349 end time Mar-19-11 00:35:18 PDT)

Yes its mine and would love for someone else to enjoy this classic.


----------

